# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  hi

## emfc00

I just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm a US Naval Officer, previously an accountant, and I've used this website for a while and I can honestly say its pulled my rear from the fire quite a few times.  I think its about time I became a member!  Thanks!

----------


## jeffreybrown

Great to see you on board and nice to see a military connection.  I am retired from the Air Force.

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum, emfc00.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Wow thats interesting.

Welcome to the Forum.


If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

